# [Résolu][réseaux] PPP deux modem & connexions impossible

## Goumize

Bonjour,

J'ai decidé de ne plus me connecter à partir de mon routeur modem adsl Sagem 1500, et par la même profiter des capacités de Gentoo pour mieux gerer le réseaux.

Modem :

```
01:07.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Aztech System Ltd Device 8d88

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

01:09.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems Venus Modem (V90, 56KFlex)

        Subsystem: Actiontec Electronics Inc Device 0480

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at e4014000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [f8] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: serial

```

Le modem agere est reconnu par le noyau linux mais le connexant, rien à faire j'ai tout tenté.

Voici ma configuration :

/etc/ppp/option :

```
passive

defaultroute

usepeerdns

#noauth

name [nom de la connexion]

user [Mon username de connexion ]

#plugin /usr/lib/pppd/plugins/pppoatm.so

# The following line is the [VCI].[VPI] number of your provider

35.8
```

/etc/ppp/chap.secrets

```
mon_indentifiant * mot de passe
```

/etc/ppp/pap.secrets

```
 mon_indentifiant * mot de passe 
```

Malgrés que j'ai suivis les tutos PPPoA sur gentoo-wiki, rien à faire.

quelqu'un à une idée ? je suis dans l'impasse, c'est la première fois que je m'y prend et decidement cela ne marche pas.

Merci d'avance

----------

## CryoGen

Tout se règle dans le conf.d/net maintenant

regarde dans le conf.d/net.example pour plus d'info  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Malgrés que j'ai suivis les tutos PPPoA sur gentoo-wiki, rien à faire.

 

PPPoA c'est pour les modems ADSL.

A première vue, ton Connexant est un 56K/V90 donc rien à voir ...

----------

## Goumize

 *Quote:*   

> A première vue, ton Connexant est un 56K/V90 donc rien à voir ...

 

Mmmmm, je vois plus clair, et mon deuxième modem ??

```
Agere Systems Venus Modem (V90, 56KFlex)
```

Il est reconnu par le noyau, mais je ne le retrouve pas.

@Cryogen :

Mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

pppd_ppp0=(

 "defaultroute"

"usepeerdns"

#########################

#)

username_ppp0="Mes Identifiants de connexions"

password_ppp0="MON MOT DE PASSE"
```

@ghoti: Mais, comment dois m'y prendre alors pour passer l'appel distant et connecter l'adsl à mon gentoo directement ?

EDIT: Mon routeur est "Sagem F@st 1500WG", le protocol d'appel (ATM) du réseaux distant (WAN) est PPPoA.

----------

## ghoti

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> @ghoti: Mais, comment dois m'y prendre alors pour passer l'appel distant et connecter l'adsl à mon gentoo directement ?

 

Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux faire exactement ?  :Confused: 

Si tu veux une connexion ADSL, il te faut un modem ADSL, par ex ton Sagem.

Si tu veux une connexion téléphonique classique, il te faut un modem "voice", par ex, ton Connexant ou ton Agere.

Et au cas où tu aurais encore un doute : il est impossible d'établir une connexion ADSL au travers d'un modem "voice" ! (et vice versa !).

Pour le reste, ton /etc/conf.d/net montre clairement que tu n'as configuré qu'un seul modem (ppp0).

Tu dois avoir autant de pppxx que tu as de modems branchés. 

Cela dit, avec une seule ligne téléphonique, tu ne pourras avoir qu'une seule liaison "voice" (plus éventuellement une liaison ADSL si le modem ADSL est branché aussi)

----------

## Goumize

Merci pour cette lumière, il faut dire que j'étais à coté de la plaque.

Ce que je veux faire; eliminer mon ancien routeur de façon à ce que gentoo le remplace, mettre au point un serveur mandataire pour le cache, dhcp, routage, firewall et un petit serveur apache PHP Mysql pour installer Intranet, relier mon poste gentoo à mon point d'accès Wifi pour les machines mobiles.

Voila en gros mon projet, je bloque juste sur ce point la, établir la connection directe entre mon PC Gentoo et le DNS de mon FAI.

Je pense que c'est mort vu que mes deux modems ne sont pas adapté pour l'ADSL.

Merci pour la réponse, maintenant je suis fixé.

Merci Ghoti.

----------

## CryoGen

Rien ne t'empeche de faire 

```
[internet]<-->[routeur/modem]<-->[Gentoo]<-->[LAN]
```

Tu configures ton routeur pour tout forwarder vers ta gentoo (souvent DMZ sur les routeurs grand public) et voila   :Smile: 

----------

## Goumize

C'est exactement à quoi je viens de penser, désactiver le wifi, firewall etc ..., DMZ vers  Gentoo, et vu que j'ai deux cartes réseaux sur ma A7N8X deluxe, brancher le point d'accès Wifi avec ma gentoo avec la deuxième cartes.

Je pense que c'est la meilleures solution aussi.

Merci Cryogen

----------

## nico_calais

si ton routeur/modem supporte le mode bridge, il fait alors uniquement office de modem et tu peux ensuite utiliser ta gentoo comme routeur.

----------

## Goumize

Mmmmmmmm intérressant tout ça.

Bon voila ou j'en suis, j'ai suivis les conseils de "Ghoti & Cryogen" que je remercie d'ailleurs, mon serveur est operationnel mais n'est pas tt à fait à mon gout, ce que je cherche; est que mon gentoo prenne en charge la gestion du réseaux à 100% afin que je puisse par la suite aller plus et mettre en place les autres programmes que je me suis fixé de mettre en place.

Merci à toi "nico_calais" de m'avoir mis cette idée de bridger le modem, il faut dire que je n'ai nullement penser à ça.

Voila ma configuration actuelle :

ADSL ==> Modem Sagem Fast1500WG (supporte les modes suivant : RFC 1483 Bridgé & RFC 1483 Routé) ==> eth0 Gentoo Box eth1 ==> Point d'accès wifi (Linksys WRT54GL "Firmware open source basé sur linux" il garde encore ses fonctionnalités de routeur - DHCP - Nat ...).

l'idée est de désactiver les fonctionnalités de ces deux peripherique pour laisser place à la gestion du réseaux par Gentoo (se servir du modem sagem rien que pour me connecter à internet et du linksys rien que pour le wifi sans dhcp ni les autres fonctionnalités, gentoo substituera leur fonctionnalités, il le fait très bien d'ailleurs.

Comment devrai je m'y prendre pour bridgé mon modem ? je souhaiterai avoir votre avis et conseils avant de commencer le mode bridge.

Merci encore.

EDIT: devrai je changer le titre du topic ? il ne traite plus du problème initial.

----------

## razer

Ben pour le mode bridgé de ton modem, la meilleure réponse viendra de sa doc je pense.

A priori le mode "modem" simple n'est pas dispo, c'est aussi le cas de ma freebox et j'estime que ce n'est pas vraiment un problème :

çà t'affranchi des paramètres de connexion

Tu peux le faire fonctionner presque comme un simple modem en peaufinant sa config.

Tu as aussi la possibilité d'acheter un modem adsl, dans ce cas je te déconseille les internes (pci), car le reset impose le redémarrage de l'ordi, et pour un modem c'est chiant.

Sinon, avec ton matos existant :

ADSL ==> Modem Sagem Fast1500WG (supporte les modes suivant : RFC 1483 Bridgé & RFC 1483 Routé) ==> eth0 Gentoo Box eth1 ==> Point d'accès wifi : précisément ce que tu dois faire

Le Wifi, le dhcp, le firewall est désactivé sur ton modem

Tous les ports tcp et udp sont redirigés vers ta "gentoo box" passerelle : voir l'interface du modem

----------

## Goumize

c'est déja fait, mais ce que je cherche à savoir; est ce qu'il faut un programme special du genre "Ipcop" pour avoir une interface de gestion pour faciliter le connexion depuis une adresse locale, comme le modem quoi, sinon, faut il revoir la configuration de /etc/conf.d/net, dans ce cas quelle protocole ?

J'ai fait un tour du coté de google, recherche infructueuse.

PS: j'ai en main la doc du modem.

----------

## CryoGen

Hum si tu cherches à faire que routeur/parfeu/... avec une interface bien foutu vaut mieux passer par une distribution spécialisé comme Ipcop ou PFsense 

Si tu veux tout faire "à la mano" , regarde du coté de IPTABLE

----------

## nico_calais

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> c'est déja fait, mais ce que je cherche à savoir; est ce qu'il faut un programme special du genre "Ipcop" pour avoir une interface de gestion pour faciliter le connexion depuis une adresse locale, comme le modem quoi, sinon, faut il revoir la configuration de /etc/conf.d/net, dans ce cas quelle protocole ?
> 
> J'ai fait un tour du coté de google, recherche infructueuse.
> 
> PS: j'ai en main la doc du modem.

 

Tu peux passer par une interface genre ipcop ou rester sur gentoo et configurer ton routeur/parefeu. Niveau routeur, c'est assez simple. Dans /etc/con.d/net, il faut utiliser le protocole pppoe. Cette doc devrait aider :

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml

```

Au niveau parefeu, cela peut être compliqué au debut si tu n'en a jamais configuré mais cela peut être aussi l'occasion de s'y fotter dessus si tu as du temps à y consacrer.

----------

